# Sacred Dawn - A Madness Within



## tumeninote (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Sacred Dawn's album has just been released through Dark Star Records and can be purchased at the following links.

CD Baby

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/sacreddawn2


Itunes

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/a-madn ... mpt=uo%3D4


Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004NYQI9Q/ref=dm_sp_alb (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004NY ... =dm_sp_alb)


Play.com (for those in U.K. and Europe)

http://www.play.com/Music/MP3-Download- ... oduct.html


Our website

http://www.sacreddawn.com/


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 7, 2011)

Vid is very cool! I was expecting cookie monster throw-up vox, but was pleasantly surprised at real vox!

Cheers.


----------



## tumeninote (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Jeffrey for checking it out! Appreciate your comment.

I totally forgot to mention about using Tonehammer's Gnome Ball Choir in this bonus track on a CD. Listen to track 14 on the link below.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Madness+Within+-+CD/2339173.p?id=2199400&skuId=2339173&st=Infinite%20Dawn&lp=1&cp=1 (http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Madness+Wit ... &amp;lp=1&amp;cp=1)


Looks like we're on Rhapsody as well.

http://www.rhapsody.com/sacred-dawn/a-madness-within


----------

